# Help me overclock Gigabyte GA-MA78GPM-DS2H ( screenshots of CPU-Z )



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats my pc info

I have MIT tweaker settings available in the BIOS but I dont know what alot of stuff means

like i have *DRAM configuration *set to auto"

CAS latency
RAT to CAS R/W delay
Row Precharge Time
Minimum RAS Active Time
1T2T Command Timing
TwTr Command delay
Trfc0 for DIMM1
Trfc0 for DIMM2
Trfc0 for DIMM3
Trfc0 for DIMM4
Write Recovery Time
Precharge Time
Row Cycle Time
Ras to RAS delay


here is a link to my motherboard

some other stuff in MIT tweaker settings are:

HTLink Frequency-
CPU Clock Ratio
Memory Controller Frequency
CPU Frequency
Set memory Clock

all the above are on auto ,including the settings in *dram configuration*

except this one:
DCTS mode - unganged


i have 4 GB of ram but it probly dont matter cuz im using xp pro sp2 32 bit lol

maximum speed is 1066MHz and capable speed of motherboard is also 1066MHz

how can i get the maximum speed out of all of this~????


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your motherboard may be a bit like mine where it's default setting for ram frequency is 800MHz but you can put higher frequency RAM in so you have to change it. All I did in mine was to click on the part the says 800MHz and I could select the speed for the RAM in the menu that appears.

As for overclock all you want to do at first is raise your FSB and see if it works, you will notice that some settings may change like that RAM frequecy and other settings. There's a thread at the top of the overclocking forum called if you are new to overclocking read here. I suggest you read it because it will help you


----------

